# swift sundance 630L 2002 new shape zig unit and lights help



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

hi all 
anyone help when i start my motor home the lights in the rear go out and all power to the rear exsept the two down lights where the seat belts are, mine is 2.8jtd model. 

is this how they are built and if so is there anyway round this without pulling every thing apart as it means the kids cant watch tv on the go spolt kids and dad.

also the zig unit is basic but i cant find out what the right hand button dose it has an A with an curcle and little marks running round it in the up posision then it just says ON in the down anyone know what it dose.

also the water tank never gives a good reading have to flick the switch up down a couple of times and even then im not sure if its right.

any coments welcome thanks dave


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Yes - this is the way Swifts, and many UK built MH's are wired. There is a way round it, and I'm sure it's been posted. A search should bring it up, or "the man that knows" may post again. If you do make the mod, remember it is illegal to show a white light at the rear whilst on the road

If the water gauge is the same as the previous models, they are a bit temperamental, and a bit basic. If you feel around in your tank, you'll see or feel two vertical rods. These sense the water depth, and tell you whether you are between full and 3/4, between 3/4 and a 1/2, between 1/2 and a 1/4, or between 1/4 and empty. So you can be almost empty and get a reading - or not as the case may be!. They are a bit crude.

Rick


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

The right hand switch on my 630L (2005) is for the outside light. And yes the warning light for the waste tank is fairly useless, they are prone to corrosion on the electrical connection to the tank which obviously affects the reading.

Phil J


----------



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

thanks guys that will exspain why the out side light worked then didnt seams like alot of efort two switches for one bulb.
anyway thanks dave


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Teder, Go to the little black box on top of your water tank where the probes are & remove the black plastic cover. Use a 5.5mm socket in your fingers ONLY & GENTLY tighten the five nuts on the ends of the probes. That will cure your gauge problems. Normally on Swifts you have the habitation in the wardrobe near the charger unit. This is energised when the engine runs so disconnect the ignition live & problem solved, Steve


----------

